# Action shots!! Lou & Apollo fun in the backyard



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks. i now feel as though i have had my exercise for the day just following them around the yard in photos. no need to go for a walk.

they look so happy. love it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! A tired dog is a happy dog!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

They look so happy.

Rick


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Do they ever get to go out of the backyard? 

Every picture you post seems to be either in the backyard or your living-room.

Just curious.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Funny comments! Tired dog absolutely equals happy dog for these 2,  they LOVE exercising, as soon as they caught their breath, they came back begging to play again! My husband and I giggle at how they both think we are "stupid humans" because the try soooo hard to let us know they want the ball!! "Like can't you see what I'm telling ya???!! Duh!!!!" It's incredible how smart they are, like touching the drawer where the ball is with their nose, staring deep in my eyes and pawing me till I follow them to the drawer ... Hehehehe 

Patk!  I'm under the ceiling fan right now, I run almost as much as they do! LOL (not really but...) I run from them and laugh like a mad woman, don't even care that the neighbors know I'm crazy ...  hehehe 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Best Friends*

Lou & Apollo: Total Best Friends! :cute: 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful and joyful pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou, you do such a good job with them! I can totally see how well adjusted and happy they are.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Lou, you do such a good job with them! I can totally see how well adjusted and happy they are.



Thank you so much for your kind words. I really try my bestest ...
I love my babies!!!!!!!!!  
Thanks again 
hugs!!!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww they are so cute! Don't you just love it when your poodles have so much fun? I love your yard by the way. All that luscious green grass make me jealous. No grass for desert dwellers in the middle of a drought! I might actually like my back yard if it had grass like yours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy little Teddy Bears living the good life.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awww they are so cute! Don't you just love it when your poodles have so much fun? I love your yard by the way. All that luscious green grass make me jealous. No grass for desert dwellers in the middle of a drought! I might actually like my back yard if it had grass like yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you!! Yes it brings me tons of joy when I can tell they are truly having a good time! (Like right now they're totally focused on their bully sticks  hehehehe)

Oh! And We just planted some grass!!!  This yard was mostly dirt (and fire ants) and weeds when we moved here . 
The whole thing was FOR THE POODLES, we need grass to get rid of the bur weeds, because if we just killed the weeds that get stuck to their hair, there's be just dirt left! LOL
We are in a moderate drought here too I think... My husband has a green thumb !! He threw some seed down we used a rake to move the dirt around (watering every few hours ) and threw some hay over it so the seeds would stay wet. Let me see if I can find before and after pictures 

BEFORE:
























DURING









AFTER  it's not perfect yet, but much better, less mud when it rains 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

awwwww  I wish *I* had a "Apollo" to go with my "Lou"(Winnie- who is a apricot standard)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AutisticDogLover said:


> awwwww  I wish *I* had a "Apollo" to go with my "Lou"(Winnie- who is a apricot standard)



Aw! Maybe one day?  whenever your ready! But if not, you have enough love to give her a great life regardless!! 

I have to say rescuing Apollo was the best thing ever! She is happy to have a dog to be a dog with  (though i believe they are human souls inside fluffy live teddy bears bodies )

And they just love each other so much  

Ps. It took me 5 years to decide I was ready to have a dog. Hubby had Spoos all his life, and tried hard to convince me, but it took me 5 years to feel like it was the right time. (That's when we got Lou) But with Apollo it took 5 minutes to decide!  LOL I feel it was meant to be...     


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Thank you!! Yes it brings me tons of joy when I can tell they are truly having a good time! (Like right now they're totally focused on their bully sticks  hehehehe)
> 
> Oh! And We just planted some grass!!!  This yard was mostly dirt (and fire ants) and weeds when we moved here .
> The whole thing was FOR THE POODLES, we need grass to get rid of the bur weeds, because if we just killed the weeds that get stuck to their hair, there's be just dirt left! LOL
> ...



Wow! That is a big difference! It's growing really well too. I can't keep any type of plants alive, and grass needs a lot of tlc. I would never remember to water it lol. We will just have to live with going to parks for grass . Oh and those bur weeds are horrible in poodle hair! Its a good thing you were able to get rid of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the set where the two of them are playing with one ball. I often end up with two dogs attached to one toy. No mine....NO Mine.....NO MINE......oh heck MOM I want that ball make her give it to me!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I love the set where the two of them are playing with one ball. I often end up with two dogs attached to one toy. No mine....NO Mine.....NO MINE......oh heck MOM I want that ball make her give it to me!



Hahaha!! I love the "mine! No! Mine!"
Sometimes my 2 will bite the bal at the same time and I have to get it from them too hehe 

The thing here is that Lou is so much faster than Apollo that I trained her to give him a turn.  I tell her: "It's little man's turn" and she positions herself near my legs and waits till I poke her and say "free dog!" Or "go get him!" Hahaha!

On this video, it was when I first teaching her - right at first you can see her position herself and wait. 

She learns anything the second time I tell her  it takes 2 tries!! She is incredible! Anyways enough bragging... LOL Apollo is smart too he just isn't so focused and intense as she is.. And he is getting faster and faster, when we first got him he was chubby and slow  

http://youtu.be/PHHjGtIw_rE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cute and she is so smart! I think it is not just a speed thing. I think Lou's personality is more intense, Type A, overachiever.....and Apollo is more of the surfer dude type personality. He seems way more laid back, woah dude! Type B personality! lol That is probably why they get along so well, they balance each other out!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Very cute and she is so smart! I think it is not just a speed thing. I think Lou's personality is more intense, Type A, overachiever.....and Apollo is more of the surfer dude type personality. He seems way more laid back, woah dude! Type B personality! lol That is probably why they get along so well, they balance each other out!



HahahahHahahahahahaha!!!!!!! (Big loud laugh first thing in the morning woohoo !! thank you!!!   )

Are are so right!! You got them totally figured out! 

He is Mr. Mellow marshmallow!!! He don't care about nuthin'!!

And she is so intense she wants to "understand" everything. Hehe Then he just shows her "with his mellow attitude" that she ain't got nothing to worry about . He truly helps her chillax... And she helps him get his butt of the couch and exercise! She makes him chase her and he has gotten way more exercise because of her teasing him to chase her LOL 

THSNKS AGAIN!! you really described it in such a funny but perfect way!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Aren't you the luckiest poodle mom there is. I sure wish Brandon had a playmate to share his days with. Apollo and Lou look so happy. I guess when you have a mom like you why wouldn't they be.
Happy Weekend!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> Aren't you the luckiest poodle mom there is. I sure wish Brandon had a playmate to share his days with. Apollo and Lou look so happy. I guess when you have a mom like you why wouldn't they be.
> Happy Weekend!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you dear!!!!  Hope you have a fabulous weekend too!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Your two are always smiling - and why wouldn't they be???!!! 

Great pics and video of Lou and Apollo doing what they do best - having a blast!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They both are so adorable! Look at them go! 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They certainly look like a joy filled twosome!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you all!! Their smiles warm my heart!! I'm just so blessed to have them in my life  and I love having you guys to share my poodle-joy with!! Hehehe  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the ears up running image....looks like flying poodle!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> I like the ears up running image....looks like flying poodle!



That is a great idea for a thread!! Ears in the air!! Should I?   hehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy poodle babies!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww such happy babies and having so much fun!


----------

